# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  what is this

## lost

Any ideas gary  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

Looks like Caribbean worm snails to me m8

if you watch them closely you should be able to see them pulling the strands back into their mouth when bits of food sticks to them

Let me know .......put your glasses on as well  :lol:

----------

*lost* (25-07-2013)

----------

